# Michigan vacation ideas anyone ?



## Pallet Pete (Apr 16, 2012)

My wife and I are hoping for a vacation this year and we love the upper penn. of Michigan ! Normally we go to manistee then travel over the bridge for a bit. This year we would like to go to the UP and stay up there. Anybody have a good spot idea to stay at ?

Thanks 
Pete


----------



## davmor (Apr 16, 2012)

So many places to enjoy. Copper Harbor, Porcupine Moutains, Whitefish Point, Munising with the Pictured Rocks boat tours. Try http://www.michigan.org/ may be help you. Have fun, it is one of my favorite places to visit.


----------



## jeff_t (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh boy. Last summer, we stayed at the Northwoods Resort at Au Train Lake, west of Munising. Super nice people, the place was right on the lake, and about five minutes down the road from arguably the best beach on Lake Superior. Most Superior beaches are pretty rocky, but not this one.  Beautiful, bright sand. My kids had a ball. The Au Train River is clean and clear, and relatively warm, when it dumps into the lake, not dark brown like most of them that come out of the swamp.

So many places to visit, it's hard to decide. That's one place we'll go back to http://www.exploringthenorth.com/northwoods/resort.html


----------



## Gary_602z (Apr 16, 2012)

Not sure what you are looking for,but me and the Dragon Lady like to try out different B&B's normally just google them for the area.

Gary


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 16, 2012)

It all depends upon what you like Pete. Camping? B&B? Travel? Casino hopping? Fishing? The UP is a great outdoor place but it amazes me how many go now for the Casino stuff. We like to camp out but not so much in campgrounds. We know several spots where we've camped free and get all by ourselves. Love that for sure!


----------



## Lousyweather (Apr 17, 2012)

lets see.....Michigan?  How about Hawaii instead!?


----------



## Gary_602z (Apr 17, 2012)

Lousyweather said:


> lets see.....Michigan? How about Hawaii instead!?


Pffft.. Do you know how long of drive that is?

Gary


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 17, 2012)

Ya, Mackinaw Island might be a better island to visit.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 17, 2012)

Lousyweather said:


> lets see.....Michigan?  How about Hawaii instead!?



I am with Dennis on this one ! Lol

We do not like the casino thing to much Dennis as for the camping or hotel it doesn't much matter. We have a tent but we are looking at everything right now. Honestly I am leaving it up to my wife as to where we end up going lol! I can find a fishing hole anywhere which means I get a vacation no matter what haha.
Did you have something in mind ? 

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 17, 2012)

davmor said:


> So many places to enjoy. Copper Harbor, Porcupine Moutains, Whitefish Point, Munising with the Pictured Rocks boat tours. Try http://www.michigan.org/ may be help you. Have fun, it is one of my favorite places to visit.



My wife likes the boat tour idea so it's on the list for sure! Thanks Dave

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 17, 2012)

jeff_t said:


> Oh boy. Last summer, we stayed at the Northwoods Resort at Au Train Lake, west of Munising. Super nice people, the place was right on the lake, and about five minutes down the road from arguably the best beach on Lake Superior. Most Superior beaches are pretty rocky, but not this one.  Beautiful, bright sand. My kids had a ball. The Au Train River is clean and clear, and relatively warm, when it dumps into the lake, not dark brown like most of them that come out of the swamp.
> 
> So many places to visit, it's hard to decide. That's one place we'll go back to http://www.exploringthenorth.com/northwoods/resort.html



Jeff that is a really cool idea ! I will look into it some more. Thanks ! 

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 17, 2012)

Gary_602z said:


> Not sure what you are looking for,but me and the Dragon Lady like to try out different B&B's normally just google them for the area.
> 
> Gary



We actually where looking into B&B but havnt found to many that are affordable sadly. We are still looking though thanks.

Pete


----------



## jeff_t (Apr 17, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> My wife likes the boat tour idea so it's on the list for sure! Thanks Dave
> 
> Pete



We did the sunset tour last year. It really isn't much better than a nice sunny day, just colder. 

The shipwreck tour is pretty cool, too.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 17, 2012)

jeff_t said:


> We did the sunset tour last year. It really isn't much better than a nice sunny day, just colder.
> 
> The shipwreck tour is pretty cool, too.



O man I forgot about the shipwreck tour thanks Jeff !

Pete


----------



## jeff_t (Apr 17, 2012)

If you end up in Marquette at some point, keep your eyes open for a certain Arkansas-based carrier that you would never expect to see pulling super trains in upper Michigan, well, pulling super trains in upper Michigan. WTF? I thought it would be fun checking that operation out, but my wife didn't agree. So I had to google it http://www.miningjournal.net/page/c...ve-Cliffs-haul-pact-won-by-Arkansas-firm.html


----------



## davmor (Apr 18, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> My wife likes the boat tour idea so it's on the list for sure! Thanks Dave
> 
> Pete


If you do take the boat tour, try and pick a good weather day. The winds and waves on Lake Superior kind be very bad. If you want to be on the top deck of the boat get there early, most people like the top deck for the view.


----------



## ChipTam (Apr 22, 2012)

We haven't been back up there for a dozen years but we used to like the Keewenaw Peninsular a lot.  It's a lovely twisting drive high above Lake Superior through Copper River and Copper Harbor.  Calumet is also a interesting historic town at the base of the peninsular.  We used to stay at a motel in Copper River right down on Lake Superior. The beach was nice and sandy which, as one other person mentioned, is unusual for the UP.
ChipTam


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 22, 2012)

And if you go to the Keewanaw, one just has to take Brockway Mountain drive! I recall one winter we tried to take it with a snow machine but could not get on top. On the north end of the drive we got just a bit past the overlook when suddenly there was about a 7' wall of snow in front of us. No way around it either. Also, in winter there is only one road in to Copper Harbor. If that plugs, you stay put for a while. And with around 300" of snow annually, it does plug on occasion.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 22, 2012)

I don't believe I have made it to keewanaw yet ! Thats going in the hat Too ! 

Thanks guys keep em coming please !
Pete


----------



## jeff_t (Apr 24, 2012)

If you're ever in Calumet, get pizza at Jim's.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 24, 2012)

And take Cliff View Drive too. It might be called Cliff drive now and it is just out of Ameek. It will cut back into the highway in a few miles. Just a little drive along an area where they used to do lots of mining.


----------



## Gary_602z (Apr 24, 2012)

I always liked the drive up Old Mission Peninsula by Traverse City.

Gary


----------



## djblech (Apr 24, 2012)

I like the Hougton / Hancock area. My daughter graduated from Michigan Tech and got married in Houghton. Reception was in a hotel over looking the canal, it was really beautiful.
Doug


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 25, 2012)

Old Mission is great as is the drive up in the Leelanau peninsula. If  you really want to see it at its best, go in late October! Usually they are a bit ahead of other areas. I've always noticed a progression from west to east in northern MI.

Houghton/Hancock and MI Tech. One of the very best there is the winter carnival. A different theme every winter. Another amazing part of that area is to see the different areas and the different amounts of snowfall. For example, come through Baraga and up US-41 and there might not be much snow. Go inland 5-10 miles and you might be very surprised. I used to have a route where I cut west at Baraga then turned north going through Pelkie. I recall one time there was about 4" of snow in Baraga but several feet north of Pelkie. I also recall one  winter in South Range where folks had battles because one would try to put some of his snow on the neighbor's property. Before the winter was through, they did not shovel the snow off their roof by dropping it, they had to throw it up because the snow was that high! Wish I had some pictures but sadly, those were all lost. I'll never forget it though. I think that may have also been the year there was a Disney theme at MI Tech. Beautiful!


----------

